# Data and research (regulations)



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Data dump.

Electric Bicycles | PeopleForBikes


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Keep in mind that chart doesn't pertain to e-bike use on mtb trails, but to places governed by the states' vehicle codes.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> governed by the states' vehicle codes.


Excellent that means my drunk biking in the dirt will be a drunk in public and not a BUI. (biking under the influence) per CA law.

Dean


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

What's the penalty for riding stoned?!!!! I'm sure THAT never happens........ And the fact that the states that have legal weed are all big MTBing states is sheer coincidence too. Right....?


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

Concerning E-bikes class 3: People keep bring up the vehicle code. I have a question: Why does the CA assembly bill 1096 include the verbiage bike paths, bike lanes and trails that we all already know vehicles are banned from. I find this a arguable point is the CA legislation that needs to be challenged in court. 

As one that has actively practiced civil disobedience concerning some trails banned from MTBing. I will pick up the challenge and be prepared to get clarification from the courts concerning my above Class 3 E-bike classification statement. That said, so please go ahead and ticket me, I am getting a e-bike and have the money plus MTBing attorney friends willing to fight in court. As in all legislation it takes a few court challenges to stress test stupid vague laws that have only partially been thought out and need clarification. 

It is very tiring listening to people push there agendas. We need unbiased clear thinking that is fair to all parties. 

Dean Stepper

Laguna Beach Ca. 

Dean


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

And sorry but your research is wrong. Both VA and MD should be in the confusing category. Shame your map will probably be used by those driving 50 mph ebikes and ecars on bike paths here around DC as proof they right. Expect someone to cite it in lawsuits after they kill someone walking on one of these multimodal paths. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ApolloMike (Nov 5, 2014)

FL law does not correspond to what your map says. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

dstepper said:


> Concerning E-bikes class 3: People keep bring up the vehicle code. I have a question: Why does the CA assembly bill 1096 include the verbiage bike paths, bike lanes and trails that we all already know vehicles are banned from. I find this a arguable point is the CA legislation that needs to be challenged in court.
> Dean


I think you're a bit confused by the word 'vehicle'.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> I think you're a bit confused by the word 'vehicle'.


The word vehicle is ambitious. Does vehicle include bicycle? In many places yes, in others no, in others, there is no mention, in many contradictory requlations.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

